# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Ou tlcharger SWING ?

## maxkarting25

Je sais que cela peut tre une question dbile, mais j'aimerai savoir ou tlcharger swing, j'ai des connaissance en J2SE que j'ai appris a l'universit, nous avons crer un programme pour la fin de l'anne et j'aimerai intgrer une interface graphique, mais je ne vois pas comment installer SWING.

Une petite explications me ferais grand plaisir  ::D: 

Merci d'avance

----------


## CoZo

Swing fait partit de J2SE.
Pas besoin de le tlcharger.  ::lol::

----------


## anisj1m

le swing c'est une Api, et il te suffit de l'integr dans ton projet si elle ne l'est pas et ensuite l'utiliser. 



```
import javax.swing.*;
```

----------


## maxkarting25

Ok donc il me suffit tout simplement de cod sur ScITE (par exemple) ??

----------


## anisj1m

que veux tu dire avec ceci ?



> cod sur ScITE

----------


## maxkarting25

J'ai essayer de faire ce code sur ScITE :



```

```

A la compilation aucune erreur mais lors de l'execution, il me met une suite d'erreur sur ScITE ( Source inconnu )

J'ai bien enregister le programme avec le nom TestJDialog et l'extension .java

----------


## maxkarting25

> que veux tu dire avec ceci ?


Oui ScITE logiciel pour cod le java

----------


## CheryBen

On ne pourra pas t'aider si tu n'indiques pas quelles sont les erreurs.

----------


## anisj1m

est ce que tu peux nous donner la trace de l'erreur

----------


## maxkarting25

Voici une image.

Donc je suis sur le logiciel ScITE, fenetre de gauche est le contenu du code et cette de droit est le rsultat du lancement du programme.

Voici donc les erreur.

----------


## natha

Et tu peux pas simplement copier/coller le message plutt que mettre un screen de 10km de large ?

----------


## maxkarting25

Dsol mais vu que je code pas sur le mme PC que celui que j'utilise pour internet c'tait le plus rapide. j'y penserai a l'avenir

----------


## maxkarting25

Pour le moment on est vraiment rester sur les base du java sans interface graphique en restant sur ScITE pour le lancement des programme ce qui n'est pas franchement gnial, j'avoue que je suis un peu perdu la.

----------


## CheryBen

Tu as bien du transfrer ton image du PC de dv vers le PC internet, tu aurais pu faire pareil avec un fichier texte, rien ne t'empche d'diter le message prcdent  :;): 

Ta classe TestJDialog n'est pas dans ton classpath. Je ne sais pas comment SciTE gre a.

----------


## maxkarting25

> Tu as bien du transfrer ton image du PC de dv vers le PC internet, tu aurais pu faire pareil avec un fichier texte, rien ne t'empche d'diter le message prcdent 
> 
> Ta classe TestJDialog n'est pas dans ton classpath. Je ne sais pas comment SciTE gre a.


Tu ne saurais pas me conseiller un meilleur editeur de texte que ScITE pour faire cela ??
Sinon comment intgr le JDialog dans le classpath ??

----------


## CheryBen

Oriente toi vers Eclipse ou NetBeans.

----------


## maxkarting25

Ok merci je vais deja essayer cela, donc grce a cela normalement je devrais pas trop avoir de problme avec l'interface graphique ?

----------


## CheryBen

Oui, chez moi ton code fonctionne bien.

----------


## anisj1m

je te propose d'utiliser eclipse, c'est gratuit et il integre des fonctionnalites diverse.

sinon le bloc note te suffiras

----------


## CheryBen

> je te propose d'utiliser eclipse, c'est gratuit et il integre des fonctionnalites diverse.
> 
> sinon le bloc note te suffiras


Tout comme NetBeans, ce sont les 2 IDE les plus utiliss pour dvelopper en java.

Le bloc note ne permet lui permettra pas d'excuter son application et il tombera dans le mme problme que SciTE. (mme s'il est vrai que a aurait t mieu de comprendre le fonctionnement du classpath, mais il n'est jamais trop tard)

----------

